# Johnny Depp & Amber Heard



## SG854 (May 5, 2022)

Comment your thoughts


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 5, 2022)

I think some aspects of life should be private, even if you are a celebrity


----------



## Kurt91 (May 5, 2022)

From what I've understood about everything, Depp was trying to keep things private, and Heard was actively dragging his name through the mud and making accusations about him on news sites. Depp only filed the lawsuit after he'd already lost multiple film contracts including Fantastic Beasts and Pirates, and was having trouble finding new work. The only reason the trial is being made as public as it is, at least on Depp's part, is to try and clear his name in the "Court of Public Opinion" since everybody immediately believed Heard and he couldn't deal with being the target of cancel culture anymore.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 5, 2022)

I don't think Depp is in the wrong here at all, I just don't like the media circus around this. The whole existence of a "Court of Public Opinion" (aka witch hunting manipulated clowns) is something that frustrates me, but sure the media makes a profit of that and the corresponding drama.


----------



## CORE (May 5, 2022)

Who gives a fuck what Amber Heard!

or the Depp Johnny has gone!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 5, 2022)

In Reddit you'd be called Karma Whore, but in GBATEMP, since we don't have Karma, I'll just call you a Whore.


----------



## SG854 (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Taleweaver (May 6, 2022)

My opinion is"I'm not part of the jury". My news feed thinks i would like 'the latest developments', but i disagree.


----------



## SG854 (May 6, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> My opinion is"I'm not part of the jury". My news feed thinks i would like 'the latest developments', but i disagree.


I thought so myself too. That I wouldn't care about this celebrity legal battle. Until I started to follow it.

This is an interesting look at how manipulative some people get. Especially what slimy stuff lawyers do to try to trick you into a trap response. 


Amber Heards lawyer objects to his own question is the most hilarious thing.


----------



## Stone_Wings (May 6, 2022)

Amber Heard be like "I did not punch you! I was HITTING you!" Uh. Wtf?


----------



## Dr_Faustus (May 6, 2022)

Honestly while Depp is not at all innocent in any way, the fact that Heard got away with the world at the time thinking it was all on Depp when the reality was she was very much an instigator and getting away with it until the the truth about her came out.

The only reasonable outcome I want from this is that her career takes as large of a hit (if not larger than) as Depp's was when this whole thing started awhile ago.  She deserves to be dragged down the same shit pit as she dragged Depp through with her actions and lies. I doubt Depp's career will bounce back all that well after this if at all, but I just want her to be dealt with the same she has put onto him if not worse.


----------



## SG854 (May 6, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> Honestly while Depp is not at all innocent in any way, the fact that Heard got away with the world at the time thinking it was all on Depp when the reality was she was very much an instigator and getting away with it until the the truth about her came out.
> 
> The only reasonable outcome I want from this is that her career takes as large of a hit (if not larger than) as Depp's was when this whole thing started awhile ago.  She deserves to be dragged down the same shit pit as she dragged Depp through with her actions and lies. I doubt Depp's career will bounce back all that well after this if at all, but I just want her to be dealt with the same she has put onto him if not worse.


Yeah, Amber heard is a big liar. And she puts on this fake story and fake crying. She even tried to pose on camera with a tissue on her nose and it was so obvious. 

This audio proves that Amber Heard lied yesterday. She was the aggressor when sliced the tip of Johnny Deeps finger off. And that she felt regret afterwards.


----------



## CoolMe (May 6, 2022)

I see that she's diagnosed with borderline personality disorder.. That'd get things more complicated, for both past & future events..


----------



## BitMasterPlus (May 6, 2022)

Eh, who cares? They're both terrible people that deserve everything that comes to them. I wouldn't even know about the trial but I keep hearing about it everywhere.


----------



## SG854 (May 6, 2022)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Eh, who cares? They're both terrible people that deserve everything that comes to them. I wouldn't even know about the trial but I keep hearing about it everywhere.


They both did bad things but Amber Heard is way worse. This has become a clown show for Amber Heards legal team. They are so incompetent. But when you have to defend that they don't have much to work with.


----------



## kenlee168 (May 7, 2022)




----------



## mrdude (May 7, 2022)

I'd shag Amber, but as soon as I'd hit the vinegar stroke I'd chuck her out of my bed before she took a dump and tried to blame it on the dog. No doubt she'd try and beat me up on the way out of the house, then phone the police to say I'd hit her or something.

What a whack job, there's loads of mental bunny boiler types out there, but she's the first one I've heard about that crapped someone's bed.


----------



## Stone_Wings (May 7, 2022)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Eh, who cares? They're both terrible people that deserve everything that comes to them. I wouldn't even know about the trial but I keep hearing about it everywhere.



Your comments are as intelligent as giving a movie review of a movie you've never seen. And "They're both terrible people that deserve everything that comes to them"? So you mean exactly like yourself then.


----------



## SG854 (May 7, 2022)

kenlee168 said:


>



That is so sad Johnny pound his heart out to Amber telling her to not go through with this becauss it won't end well for her, even after she ruined his reputation, he was looking after her and trying to protect her reputation becausw he still cared about her, but she still was a psychopath and took it to court. 

She was an aggressor and abuser. And was victim blaming and victim shaming. And trying to scare the victim (Johnny) by saying because she is a Women they'll trust what she says more. And after all this Johnny was still being nice and polite.


----------



## LoggerMan (May 7, 2022)

Heard has cost Depp more money in lost opportunities than all of GBATemp members will ever make combined, so we probably shouldn't care either way.


----------



## SG854 (May 7, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> Your comments are as intelligent as giving a movie review of a movie you've never seen. And "They're both terrible people that deserve everything that comes to them"? So you mean exactly like yourself then.


Yeah he's an idiot. If he was following this case he wouldn't have said something like that. 



It's incredibly stupid & ignorant to say they both deserve what's coming for them. When Johnny Depp has been a victim of abuse, Amber Heard literally severed the tip of his finger off and then doesnt want to admit what she did and blamed the victim that it was his fault. Depp has been nothing but nice to all his friends, all the people around him.


----------



## SG854 (May 7, 2022)

sarkwalvein said:


> I think some aspects of life should be private, even if you are a celebrity


This video with audio recordings of Heard and Depp, should answer the Depp wanted all of this to be private he wanted none of this to get out to protect Amber, even though he suffered greatly with a tarnished repuation. Which is sad because he still cared about her even after all she did. But she was a narcissist that only thinks of herself. & Amber was a psychopath and continued on with it.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (May 7, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> Your comments are as intelligent as giving a movie review of a movie you've never seen. And "They're both terrible people that deserve everything that comes to them"? So you mean exactly like yourself then.


Then why are replying and stalking me? Get a life.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (May 7, 2022)

SG854 said:


> Yeah he's an idiot. If he was following this case he wouldn't have said something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> It's incredibly stupid & ignorant to say they both deserve what's coming for them. When Johnny Depp has been a victim of abuse, Amber Heard literally severed the tip of his finger off and then doesnt want to admit what she did and blamed the victim that it was his fault. Depp has been nothing but nice to all his friends, all the people around him.


Johnny Depp left his wife and kids for an abusive marriage that lasted 15 months. It's safe to say that he did deserve all this in a way.


----------



## Stone_Wings (May 7, 2022)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Then why are replying and stalking me? Get a life.



That's funny. I'm stalking you by replying to comments in topics I was already involved in. You're you're dreaming If you think for a second that I care that much about you. I don't. Have a nice day.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (May 7, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> That's funny. I'm stalking you by replying to comments in topics I was already involved in. You're you're dreaming If you think for a second that I care that much about you. I don't. Have a nice day.


And yet you still reply to me instead of just ignoring me. I know, I know. I'm just that handsome and irresistible for you to avoid.


----------



## Hanafuda (May 7, 2022)

harrisonfordwhogivesashit.gif


----------



## SG854 (May 7, 2022)

Justice for Johnny


----------

